# Troy Built Snow King



## Oldphil

I have an older Snow King with a long disappeared manual, was wondering what is the proper lube for the rotor gear box.

Phil


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake

does this link help you any?
Troy-Bilt Snow Blower Manual - Manuals and free Troy-Bilt Snow Blower instructions | ManualsOnline.com


----------



## Oldphil

Wow thanks for the great link! need to get the model number off mine in the AM. 

Phil


----------



## vincentt63

I have a Snow King also...what's the model number?


----------



## Fat City

I like John Deere Corn Head Grease . I bought a grease gun just for corn head, unscrewed zerk fitting, replaced it with threaded cap . Remove check plug, pump some corn head in there, run machine a few minutes to melt grease. Check fluid level . Corn Head Grease is solid at room temperature, liqufies under shear load, turns solid when cool.


Bentonite Grease is also very good, hard to find .


----------



## Motor City

Tractor Supply also carry's a 00 Grease. Its called Cotton Head Grease. And is reasonably priced.


----------

